# Why bother going to Scotland...



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

when you have to put up with views like this overnight... 8)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Give us a clue to the whereabouts Geoff

Dave p


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I know how you feel! I can't believe how we stood it! These are just some of the places we "endured". They are on The Western Isles and Skye. This is the picnic area at Solas on North Uist and it was free.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

well.. its fairly close to here. This one is £2 a night in an honesty box, but we just visited


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Horgastbost Grazing Trust site. Harris. £8.00 a night


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, clues please....looks lovely!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Geoff 

I sympathize - they are nearly as bad as what we have to endure in Greece, and with few people to share the 'pain' with it is harder to bear!

(Another) Geoff 
( - we Geoffs seem to have to suffer for the whole world!)


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

This one is Rosemarkie, a CC&C site on the Black Isle. The first 2 are taken at Scourie and the third is on the road to Cove from Poolewe.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks

Dave p


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Superb pictures Geoff,

must get up there again soon,you don't work for the Scottish tourist board by any chance


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Loch Lomond from Luss C&CC site "beach"


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Oh Geoff thank you very much kisses kisses kisses. For a minute I thought it was another DABS type whinge about midgies and rain in Scotland. 

Thank goodness it was a really positive post or you would be on the receiving end of a whack with me bagpipes :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

You guys are lucky. Some of us have to work here. I often have the misfortune to work on sites like this.


----------

